# Help please.



## Marius Combrink (28/9/15)

Ok so i started off with a Vape-o ultimate from Takealot. kept me off stinkies for 7 weeks.
I now bought an eleaf ijust2 but I do not get the same taste as with my little Vape-o.
It burns my throat and not like the throat hit I got from the Vape-o, actual burn
Am I doing something wrong?
Am I just a panzy and the ijust2 is too strong for me?

Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/9/15)

Ok got new liquid in and wow its amazing.


----------



## JacoV (28/9/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok got new liquid in and wow its amazing.


What liquid were you using ?


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

If I remember correctly the iJust2 kit comes with a 0.3 ohm coil, which would pack quite a punch. Think the 1.8 ohm Aspire Triton coil units also fit on there - that should tone it down considerably.


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/9/15)

I was using Liqua now using esense 
Yeah the ijust is 0.3 but I have a 0.5ohm in atm. Still think that is too much for me so might look at going back to over 1ohm, will look into the triton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/9/15)

oh and thanks Mods for fixing my header. I was so "moedeloos" I forgot my manners


----------



## Rafique (28/9/15)

try 6mg juice


----------



## Vapington (28/9/15)

Lol have you seen the ingredients on thr box of your esence eliquid.


----------



## ErnstZA (28/9/15)

That 0.3 coil is vicious , replaced mine yesterday with the 0.5. Now it is just2 weak. But I put my ijust2 tank on my istick 50 and my Lemo 2 on my ijust2 battery with a 0.6 build. Works great!


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/9/15)

Vapington said:


> Lol have you seen the ingredients on thr box of your esence eliquid.


No?? Isit that bad?


----------



## Vapington (28/9/15)

It has quite alot! You should try some of the local offerings man. There are plenty of great liquids at really good prices that will kick that esence stuffs butt

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/9/15)

Vapington said:


> It has quite alot! You should try some of the local offerings man. There are plenty of great liquids at really good prices that will kick that esence stuffs butt


Please educate me?


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Please educate me?



Hi @Marius Combrink 

Take a look at the awesome retailers listed on the front page of this forum.
Some have their own juice lines which are fabulous and well priced
Others don't have their own juice lines but they carry and sell several of the other local juice lines.

Also check out the E-liquid juice reviews section for ideas:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marius Combrink
> 
> Take a look at the awesome retailers listed on the front page of this forum.
> Some have their own juice lines which are fabulous and well priced
> ...


awesome thanks seems like I have some shopping to do


----------



## SHiBBY (29/9/15)

A great juice can make all the difference. I probably would not have entered the vaping world as hastily if @Johanvdmrw didn't get me hooked on Beard 32. That stuff is pure evil. Even now, just thinking about it... It'll probably taste amazing in my little Goblin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/9/15)

So I see the following that looks interesting to me
Vape king E-juice
Skyblue
nc vapes
I am sure there are tons more but I will start with trying the above mentioned
The choices are so hard.


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Hi @Marius Combrink

Take it slow and enjoy the journey
Try sample as many juices as you can.
If possible, go for sample sizes, so you can sample more without breaking the wallet.
Going to vape meets also helps because you can try several juices of others

This post may also help you regarding the juice journey:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-to-vaping-what-juice-brand-is-the-best.t13164/#post-246212

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

